# Job Hunting Tips for BBW's



## ABellyGirl (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi, I am having to go back to work after a six months temp disability.
I have a Master's and a BA but I am really wary.

I am pretty big and I already tower over most people at 5'11 in shoes. I am a big apple on stilts. And I am still pretty devastated loosing my last job over a clerical error I made. I am afraid to go back and put myself on display again in the public eye.

I wondered if you could post some tips to help me and others get back in the job hunting mindset. I know I got some great tips before in the "BBW in the closet" forum. 

I would love to hear more and stories how people found their dream jobs while unapologeticly large and lovely?


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 24, 2009)

I smile, give a firm handshake and act like I own the place. Even if I think I am over my head, fake it. I never knew how much people judged a handshake until a male manager told me. Something about it says how confident a person is. Now don't try to break the person's hand but you want to let that person know you mean business. Good luck with your job hunt.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 24, 2009)

Maybe I'm alone in this but it is a terrible time to be looking for a job. I thought my BA would get me something, but I'm even getting turned down by retail. I guess I'm going back to school.

Good luck dear :\


----------



## Sugar (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been lucky that I've gotten every job I've had an interview for...so with that...

Dress nice but comfortably, if you're uncomfortable in your clothes that sends off a weird vibe. Sure those pretty pumps look nice but can you walk in them upstairs and back down again?

I agree with Jewel on the handshake. Firm but don't hurt them and for heaven's sake no dead fish action going on...as a former hiring manager it would irk the heck out of me.

Ask questions...don't just pretend you're interested...be interested. 

Don't be scared to let your real personality shine. People, especially hiring managers can usually tell when someone is being fake. 

Most of all don't apologize for who you are or what size you are...hiring managers in my experience appreciate someone who is genuine and confident without being arrogant. 

Keep stress low...check out where you are going before you have to leave. Get lots of sleep the night before. Do whatever it takes so when you walk in you're feeling calm.

Good luck and I hope we hear that you landed something very soon!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree with Lucky about the pumps. Nothing worse than a person walking in heels who can't handle them. I sweat alot. So I always arrive early and sit outside to cool down. I know we live in a technology age.....But for God's sake, please put the the ringers on hold and do not answer the phone during an interview!!!! I can not believe how often I have seen this happen or heard the stories.


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 25, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Maybe I'm alone in this but it is a terrible time to be looking for a job. I thought my BA would get me something, but I'm even getting turned down by retail. I guess I'm going back to school.



I'm in the same boat as you, Tooz. I had to move back in with my parents a few months ago (not just for economic reasons, but if I had any damn money, I promise you I'd be on my own). 

It's ridiculous how hard it is to find an entry-level position; compounded by the fact that given the high unemployment rate, the competition now includes people with gobs more experience.

I think a lot of retail stores are turning down candidates like you and I because they don't want an employee who is going to sprint out the door as soon as something better comes along. You just have to keep telling yourself that, because otherwise you'll drive yourself nuts.


----------



## crayola box (Jul 25, 2009)

I am still in law school so haven't really had to apply for too many serious jobs. So far everything has been internships or college type jobs (camp counselor, receptionist, nanny etc. which was easy enough). I know that when going for a job interview you should make sure to research the company so that you can show you are knowledgeable about them, serious about the position and to give you an idea of what questions to ask. Still, I often find that after looking through the website and any other relevant material I am at a loss about any questions beyond any that naturally come up during the interview. I am fine with answering questions, asking them, and just naturally conversing during the course of the interview but have once or twice noticed that interviewers like to end the interview by asking: "do you have any other questions?" 

By that point I am sometimes stumped as to any other questions to ask. Does anyone have any questions they keep in their arsenal for moments like this. Or questions that impress to ask at any point in the interview are welcome too.


----------



## Donna (Jul 25, 2009)

The following ten questions come from Jack Griffin's book, How To Say It At Work, in the chapter 'How To Say It To A Potential Employer':

1) Have you had a chance to review my resume? (It might seem obvious, but often times HR people only skim resumes for key words and can miss a lot of things.
2) Is there anything else I can tell you about my qualifications? Use this to hammer home why you are the best for the job.
3) How would you describe the duties of the job? Another chance to bring up your qualifications. Also, ask for a written job description if they have one. You can use it as a place to jot some notes.
4) What are the principle challenges facing your staff right now? Use the interviewers answers to illustrate how YOU can assist them in solving their problems and facing their challenges.
5) What results would you like me to produce?
6) What do you consider the ideal background and experience for this job?
7) How would you describe the climate in the company? The department I will be working with? This can be a tricky question and may unnerve the interviewer. Their reaction will let you know, though, if there are "issues" within the company/department and may bring up potential red flags.
8) Was the person who held this job before me promoted?
9) May I speak briefly with that person?
10) Based on what I have told you about my experience and qualifications, dont you think I can deliver all that you need in this position? This is your CLOSE THE DEAL question. It shows you are interested and communicates confidence to the interviewer that YOU are the cure for their woes!

Griffin's book is my workplace bible when it comes to communicating. 

I'll be back later with some great articles I have saved the links to.


----------



## olwen (Jul 25, 2009)

Donna those are really good questions. 

I always ask about the work environment. I will also sometimes ask about the dress code, especially for corporate environments, like will wearing black walking sneakers be an issue? Some places don't want women to wear anything but pumps or flat dressy shoes, which can be hard to find if you have big wide feet. 

I also think how we dress makes the biggest impression in an interview. Don't wear anything too baggy or too tight. If you can't find a blazer that fits, wear a nice duster or a vest with your dressy blouse. If you don't have a blouse that fits, then wear a really nice tunic and dress it up somehow. If you're applying for a design position you can get away with being a little more funky with your clothes. I just try to go out of my way to not give the interviewer any reason to think - eww, fat slob. 

I think too if you're applying for a position in your field, try to demonstrate that you know your stuff, and don't bad mouth your former employer. When the why did you leave your last employer question comes up, I always say something like I felt I had learned all I could and that it was time to move on. Or I learned all I could and I want to use those skills in a more challenging environment.


----------



## Donna (Jul 25, 2009)

Bad mouthing a former employer is a huge no-no for sure. A savvy interviewer can pretty much tell when you have left a previous employer because of a personality conflict/dissatisfaction, etc so the best answer when pressed is that you left to pursue other opportunities.

One question that throws a lot of people is being asked to describe their strengths and weaknesses, so I always recommend being prepared for this type of question. I always struggle with this question myself. Listing your strengths can sometimes be seen internally as bragging and a lot of people are conditioned not to brag. But if there is ever a time to brag, it is in a job interview! You are essentially selling yourself and you need to highlight your strengths. Likewise, you want to downplay your weaknesses when possible, or at best put a positive spin on them. Always talk about your weaknesses first, be as brief as possible then move on to strengths. 

Dress code is a valid question. Most interviewers use it as a discussing point, so I generally don't get to ask it. I know when I am conducting phone interviews, I usually mention the dress code up front. But I only do a high level interview and assessment of a potential employee...I am tasked with verifying information on the resume and informing the candidate about the company, job responsibilities, benefits, etc. The actual department supervisors/managers & directors get down to the gritty details. 

As far as dressing, I agree a conservative look is the way to go unless you are applying for a more creative or more casual position. For example, if you are applying to work in a factory, a linen suit and pumps might be perceived as being too much. You cannot go wrong, though, with neutral colors and patterns, light make up, neat hairstyle, understated accessories. Save the eye popping red dress for after you are hired. Tailoring is important, yes, but I know most interviewers are checking to make sure the person is clean and neat. I wore a nice tunic and dress pants when I had my face to face interview for my current position where I normally wouldn't dress that casually. There's a great article here about dressing for an interview (and some great links to other articles of a similar nature on the bottom of the page.)

Here are some articles I have saved of the last couple of years that I found interesting:

In The Hot Seat: 7 Interview Tips

Why Should I Hire You?

Once you've had the interview, make sure to follow up. Email is the current favorite amongst candidates, but a phone call, note or a formal letter are also good. I've known some managers and directors to actually put off making a decision to see who follows up and who doesn't. I was told one of the reasons I was hired for my current position is because I asked if I could follow up and then I did; which showed I respected my manager and that I did indeed have follow up skills that I claimed as a strength.


----------



## fffff (Jul 25, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, Tooz. I had to move back in with my parents a few months ago (not just for economic reasons, but if I had any damn money, I promise you I'd be on my own).



Another boater here. I just graduated with my BA in June and immediately moved back in with my mother. I need and desperately want to go to NYC where the jobs in my field are, but I need to save money first. I've been applying to jobs but all I usually see advertised is part-time.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 28, 2009)

This thread makes me sad. =[

My someday-mother-in-law was a finance manager at a Toyota dealership for well over two years when she was "let go" because of her medical problems. She has Crohn's Disease and was in and out of the hospital every Sunday and on her off days. Her body doesn't retain iron; she has to get a blood transfusion every 6 weeks. Her lymphedema is flared up because of the steroids she's on for her Crohn's, and she's been having problems with the loose skin around her middle from the GB she had over five years ago. Anything she takes for one ailment causes something to go wrong with the next. It's an endless cycle.

She's been on unemployment for almost a year. Her extension is up soon. She's been looking for a job the whole time, and hasn't found a thing. She has so many factors going against her with her health, her age, and her expertise. It's impossible to find a well paying job in the mortgage or car industry right now. She's been denied SSD. We're stuck and are scared about her income coming to an end.


----------



## ABellyGirl (Jul 28, 2009)

It's really tough when people who need time to heal can't get on SSI and are forced to try to find work while ill. I worked through much of my illnesses which lead to resigning from my last two jobs.

I wish there were lucrative "work-from-home" positions that did'nt require you to be in the adult entertainment industry (no offense to it) or require you to fill your house full of adorable yet sticky toddlers.


----------



## Weeze (Jul 28, 2009)

I have something to add about your qualifications. 
I've been on a few job interviews, and while they've been for things like waitressing jobs, a hospital dietary dept., auntie anne's, wendy's and now a call center, I think similar things would apply to bigger, more important jobs.
I always try to answer questions in a way that references your old job. 
Ex. When I went to interview at wendys, they asked questions about dealing with customers, and i answered with what i would do in certain situations, and why i would do it, and how it worked for me at my old job. 
I think they like that 

Oh. and i mean... if you're a trained roller for Auntie Anne's, mention that and they'll be much more interested 
People don't like to train new people if they don't have to. They'd prefer people who are able to pop right in and work, even if it is just making soft pretzels


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 28, 2009)

Donna said:


> Bad mouthing a former employer is a huge no-no for sure. A savvy interviewer can pretty much tell when you have left a previous employer because of a personality conflict/dissatisfaction, etc so the best answer when pressed is that you left to pursue other opportunities.
> 
> One question that throws a lot of people is being asked to describe their strengths and weaknesses, so I always recommend being prepared for this type of question. I always struggle with this question myself. Listing your strengths can sometimes be seen internally as bragging and a lot of people are conditioned not to brag. But if there is ever a time to brag, it is in a job interview! You are essentially selling yourself and you need to highlight your strengths. Likewise, you want to downplay your weaknesses when possible, or at best put a positive spin on them. Always talk about your weaknesses first, be as brief as possible then move on to strengths.
> 
> ...



Is a thank you in the form of a little card (think thank you type card) appropriate? or seen as too ass kissy? The managers here get so much email that I'm afraid an email would get lost, and I suck on the phone so wouldn't want to call.


----------



## Donna (Jul 28, 2009)

Handwritten note cards are best for internal thank you's (posting to another department/division within the same corporation) or for more creative/relaxed jobs. Something I neglected to mention above, is that a thank you communication should be sent the next day, two days at the most, after the interview unless the interviewer specifically gives a timeline of when a decision will be made. There is a lot of information here about thank you notes. 

ETA: I almost forgot this link as well. Very informative.


----------



## Tau (Jul 30, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> This thread makes me sad. =[
> 
> My someday-mother-in-law was a finance manager at a Toyota dealership for well over two years when she was "let go" because of her medical problems. She has Crohn's Disease and was in and out of the hospital every Sunday and on her off days. Her body doesn't retain iron; she has to get a blood transfusion every 6 weeks. Her lymphedema is flared up because of the steroids she's on for her Crohn's, and she's been having problems with the loose skin around her middle from the GB she had over five years ago. Anything she takes for one ailment causes something to go wrong with the next. It's an endless cycle.
> 
> She's been on unemployment for almost a year. Her extension is up soon. She's been looking for a job the whole time, and hasn't found a thing. She has so many factors going against her with her health, her age, and her expertise. It's impossible to find a well paying job in the mortgage or car industry right now. She's been denied SSD. We're stuck and are scared about her income coming to an end.



I'm so sorry to read this - just wanted you to know that I'll be praying that this works out for her and for you *hugz*


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 30, 2009)

Tau said:


> I'm so sorry to read this - just wanted you to know that I'll be praying that this works out for her and for you *hugz*



Thank you so much! It really means a lot to me. <3


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 30, 2009)

So I have a panel interview tomorrow at 3pm. I hate that its so late in the day because I have to work all day first! Gonna bring my suit along and leave it in the car and change when it gets closer to time for the interview. Fingers crossed for me please!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 30, 2009)

Good Luck darling!!!!! all fingers and toes are crossed for you.


----------



## crayola box (Jul 30, 2009)

Good Luck!! After your interview (which will go great) I will share what happened to my roommate the last time she had to go in front of a panel for a job, it was pretty priceless


----------



## Donna (Jul 30, 2009)

Panel interviews are one of the most excruciating experiences, ever! I had to endure several along my career path and they never get any easier. Good luck, Ella...I know you will do well! 

I had an "interesting" experience a few years back. I was trying to post out of the department I was in and into a higher level position. The final interview was with three people-the supervisor, manager and VP of the division I wanted to get into. The interview was toward the end of the day, about 3:30pm. I have a long standing rule (ok, more of an illogical superstition actually) that it is bad luck to eat before an interview so I always try to schedule everything for first thing in the morning. Because of the timing of this interview, however, I broke my longstanding rule and had Chinese take out with my coworkers around noon. I thought I was home free when I managed to avoid dropping General Tso chicken down the front of my best business suit. 

About an hour prior to the interview, my current supervisor was telling me about the people I would be interviewing with. She described one of them as a ball-buster and that started my nerves churning, which in turn combined with the General Tso chicken to start my gut to churning. Because I had all day to think about it, I was kind of wound up when I walked into the conference room for the meeting. Somehow I managed to knock my padfolio off the table and when I bent down to pick it up, I farted. Rather loudly.

And no, I did not get the job. :blush:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 30, 2009)

Donna said:


> Panel interviews are one of the most excruciating experiences, ever! I had to endure several along my career path and they never get any easier. Good luck, Ella...I know you will do well!
> 
> I had an "interesting" experience a few years back. I was trying to post out of the department I was in and into a higher level position. The final interview was with three people-the supervisor, manager and VP of the division I wanted to get into. The interview was toward the end of the day, about 3:30pm. I have a long standing rule (ok, more of an illogical superstition actually) that it is bad luck to eat before an interview so I always try to schedule everything for first thing in the morning. Because of the timing of this interview, however, I broke my longstanding rule and had Chinese take out with my coworkers around noon. I thought I was home free when I managed to avoid dropping General Tso chicken down the front of my best business suit.
> 
> ...




This will be my third panel interview with the company. The first time was for a job in Anchorage which I didn't get, the second the job I'm at now (which is a temp job and ends in Sep), and tomorrow for a permanent position within a brand new division. 

The people interviewing me? Call Centers Managing Director, Call Center Training and Development Manager, Call Center Instructional Design Supervisor, Call Center Training Delivery and QA Supervisor, and an HR rep. Needless to say I'm a little bit nervous. I just finished putting the finishing touches on my portfolio which I plan to leave behind with the manager so that she has more than my resume to refer back to when considering me. Went to LB and bought a suit yesterday and just gotta make it through the day tomorrow. 

I know the job, I do the job now in a different division, if I can just get through the interview without making myself look stupid (I get really nervous) I should have it in the bag!


ETA: I will have to eat before and I really hope I don't fart LOLOL


----------



## olwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Donna said:


> Panel interviews are one of the most excruciating experiences, ever! I had to endure several along my career path and they never get any easier. Good luck, Ella...I know you will do well!
> 
> I had an "interesting" experience a few years back. I was trying to post out of the department I was in and into a higher level position. The final interview was with three people-the supervisor, manager and VP of the division I wanted to get into. The interview was toward the end of the day, about 3:30pm. I have a long standing rule (ok, more of an illogical superstition actually) that it is bad luck to eat before an interview so I always try to schedule everything for first thing in the morning. Because of the timing of this interview, however, I broke my longstanding rule and had Chinese take out with my coworkers around noon. I thought I was home free when I managed to avoid dropping General Tso chicken down the front of my best business suit.
> 
> ...



Oh Donna, that's awful. Tho I know it was probably mortifying, I'm sorry, but I couldn't help but to laugh at the last bit. It honestly sounds like something out of a comdey. Tho maybe it happened for a reason. You are probably better off not working for them. Who wants to work for a ball buster. 

Even worse than panel interviews are group interviews for a panel. When I was in college I went on a group interview for the gap and I didn't say much. Come to find out afterwards that I didn't get hired because I didn't demonstrate enthusiasm as compared to the rest of the group. After that I decided never to go on another group interview again. It probably didn't help that I couldn't and didn't wear the clothes or know much about them either, so in the end I was a bit relieved to find out I wasn't hired and I ended up working at a bookstore, which was a perfect fit for me.


----------



## olwen (Jul 30, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> This will be my third panel interview with the company. The first time was for a job in Anchorage which I didn't get, the second the job I'm at now (which is a temp job and ends in Sep), and tomorrow for a permanent position within a brand new division.
> 
> The people interviewing me? Call Centers Managing Director, Call Center Training and Development Manager, Call Center Instructional Design Supervisor, Call Center Training Delivery and QA Supervisor, and an HR rep. Needless to say I'm a little bit nervous. I just finished putting the finishing touches on my portfolio which I plan to leave behind with the manager so that she has more than my resume to refer back to when considering me. Went to LB and bought a suit yesterday and just gotta make it through the day tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I'm sure hiring managers know people are nervous during interviews. I wonder if admitting you are a bit nervous would help at all....


----------



## crayola box (Jul 31, 2009)

I guess it depends on the job but I can see situations where admitting you are nervous can work either for or against you. On the positive side admitting nerves and then performing well in the interview can be indicative that you are someone who does well under pressure and that you are able to overcome situations in which you arent naturally comfortable.

Roommate story: 
It was a third round interview in a conference room with five people sitting around an oval table and she was at the head of it. So she walks in and starts talking only to realize the second button of her blouse has opened (exposing her bra). She is super nervous as it is and this sends her over the top, apparently she turned 14 shades of red and purple and stammered through the rest of the interview. 

I have no idea how I would have reacted but am interested in how other people would react to a situation like this. At the time my thoughts were perhaps it would be ok to crack a smile say something like 'oops didnt mean to flash you" to dissipate the awkwardness of the situation and then just go on with the interview like nothing happened, though perhaps thats easier said then done. 

Anyway Fatgirlflyin how did your interview go??


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 31, 2009)

Home from my interview it lasted almost an hour. I think it went ok, I had to walk up two flights of stairs first so I was breathing kinda hard when I got there. After I introduced myself I just asked them to excuse me for breathing hard because I had just walked up stairs. 

Then they made a joke about having the benefit of time so that I wouldn't hear them breathing hard. They were all big women, so not sure why they were upstairs. Probably only room available I guess. 

I feel pretty confident about the whole thing, the only thing I screwed up on was forgetting to leave my portfolio with them. I realized I still had it in my hand when I got down to the car, so it was back up the stairs again to give it to them. 

I should know something by the end of next week!


----------



## olwen (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope you hear good news. 

I guess it would be a good idea for the future to scope out the place ahead of time to see if you'd need to go a few minutes early in case there are stairs or some such. I never thought of that before...

I've found appropriate humor works in anxiety provoking situations like networking events, or job fairs. If it happened to me I'd make a joke about it, but then if I knew it was a blouse where the buttons would pop open I'd use a safety pin, or literally sew it shut.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 31, 2009)

olwen said:


> I hope you hear good news.
> 
> I guess it would be a good idea for the future to scope out the place ahead of time to see if you'd need to go a few minutes early in case there are stairs or some such. I never thought of that before...
> 
> I've found appropriate humor works in anxiety provoking situations like networking events, or job fairs. If it happened to me I'd make a joke about it, but then if I knew it was a blouse where the buttons would pop open I'd use a safety pin, or literally sew it shut.




Yeah, only thing is they had me wait in the lobby til the HR lady came and got me. Otherwise I totally would have went up early, I was there at 2:40 for a 3pm interview. 

I'd probably make a joke about the open button too.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 6, 2009)

So I just found out (and probably shouldn't have been told) that it is down to me and one other person for the job that I interviewed for last week! 

The director of my division just came over to me and told me that she heard I did really well on my interview and my manager told me that she had a positive call with HR about me, and she's the one who told me its down to the two of us. The other person is from the same division so she's got a leg up over me in regards to experience with that work group. I'm just hoping that between my interview, portfolio, and the project that I had to submit that I look the best.

Nothing I can do now but wait.


----------



## Hathor (Aug 17, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> I smile, give a firm handshake and act like I own the place. Even if I think I am over my head, fake it. I never knew how much people judged a handshake until a male manager told me. Something about it says how confident a person is. Now don't try to break the person's hand but you want to let that person know you mean business. Good luck with your job hunt.



This is how I got my current job. I walked in like I knew I belonged there and exuded a lot of confidence. 

Now that I have the job I sometimes think being fat is a hindrance, but I do a better job than most of the people there.


----------



## Hathor (Aug 17, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> So I just found out (and probably shouldn't have been told) that it is down to me and one other person for the job that I interviewed for last week!
> 
> The director of my division just came over to me and told me that she heard I did really well on my interview and my manager told me that she had a positive call with HR about me, and she's the one who told me its down to the two of us. The other person is from the same division so she's got a leg up over me in regards to experience with that work group. I'm just hoping that between my interview, portfolio, and the project that I had to submit that I look the best.
> 
> Nothing I can do now but wait.



GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!! 

It's been awhile since this post of yours....Any news yet?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 17, 2009)

Ah forgot that I had posted here. They decided to give the job with More experience within that division. They took the easy route IMO but i beat 100 plus people and it came down to me and one other woman. So now its back to the drawing board. 



Hathor said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's been awhile since this post of yours....Any news yet?


----------



## jewels_mystery (Aug 17, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Hathor (Aug 18, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Ah forgot that I had posted here. They decided to give the job with More experience within that division. They took the easy route IMO but i beat 100 plus people and it came down to me and one other woman. So now its back to the drawing board.



It's not much, but at least you know you beat out all those people for interviews. =D 

Good luck finding something else.


----------



## Donna (Aug 19, 2009)

Glad someone bumped this thread...I had nearly forgotten about it. 

As if job candidates don't have enough to worry about, now some employers are really scrutinizing potential employees. See this article on Yahoo. 
 Ugh.


----------



## PolarKat (Aug 19, 2009)

If I remember I posted on a similar topic to this in the past, but never hurts to repeat.. 

I mostly interview Engineers, but this would even apply to flipping burgers.. There's plenty of mistakes younger men & women make during an interview, which I see all the time.. here's some pointers to avoid them..

The most important thing is to know something the job you're applying for, research the position and company so that you know what they're about, get familiar with their product line etc.. That way you'll have the opertunity to ask some good questions during the interview. 

As mentioned before, the Handshake. Dry your palm on your pants out of sight before you shake hands, and the handshake must be firm and "to the point". The hands clasp, then grip, 1-2 shallow shakes and release. During this time you smile and say "Hi" or "Hello" and ask "How are you" while keeping eye contact. You'll probably be asked "How are you?" in return. Answer "Fine, thank you" or "Very well, thank you".. don't say "not bad", and don't discuss the horrible ride on the way. Practice with a male friend/family to get it right.

During the interview, if someone else comes into the room to talk with you, stand up, and repeat the handshake process above.

Dress accordingly... Pants/slacks are the ONLY option, stick to darker colors, walking shoes, flats or really low heels. Makeup is at a minimum and hair is not covering your face. Avoid jewelery beyond 2 earings and wedding ring. No sunglasses, even in the waiting area. No cleavage, that means no boob, bum or lower back showing at any time. Tats covered as well.

Try to avoid wearing perfume, and if you smoke don't at least 1 hour before the interview, and especially not on the drive to the interview. Overbearing perfume or smoke has the same effect, it's irritating.

You must have spare copies of your CV, diplomas and references on hand. It's common for HR to lose, forget etc.. something and if you save the interviewer the trip to HR you just scored important points for being ready on the spot.

During the interview, you either wait to be asked or motioned to sit, or sit after the interviewer has taken their seat. Sit straight or lean slightly backwards, your hands are either on your lap (if you're nervous) , otherwise they're on the table, and the arms are NOT CROSSED. 

KEEP EYE CONTACT, I'm not talking staring contest here, but when your mouth is moving you're looking at the person who asked the question. If there's more than one person in the room, then you're mostly looking at the person who asked the question and glancing occasionally at the other person. When someone is asking you a question you're looking at them as well.

When you're asked if you have any questions, the only questions you should have are directly related to the position you applied to, and they should be honest questions about the job responsibilities. If you don't have any real questions, don't try to make something up on the spot, you're better off saying "thank you, but I don't have any questions at this time".
You DO NOT ask about salary, breaks, bonus, raises, vacation time etc.. salary and benefit questions/counter offers are done with the HR dept. when you've been offered the job and have to decide if you want to take it.

Don't under sell yourself, and at the same time don't over do it as well. Most of the time your interview is either HR then the manager who's looking to hire, or just the manager. The over bloated ego works well with HR, but it's a negative with the manager that's looking for new staff, unless it's a sales position..


----------



## fffff (Aug 19, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Ah forgot that I had posted here. They decided to give the job with More experience within that division. They took the easy route IMO but i beat 100 plus people and it came down to me and one other woman. So now its back to the drawing board.



I was recently in the _exact_ situation as you. It's like a subtle slap instead of a complete kick in the ass. 

I'm feeling really desperate and depressed and my unemployment. But then again, I graduated in May and not a single one of the classmates I keep in touch with has found relevant full-time employment with benefits yet. Truly a great time to have graduated.


----------

